# light



## youyesyou (May 5, 2004)

I was trying to test the capabilities of my camera at night by taking a picture of a cool reflection that was coming off my grandfather clock. While taking it, I was squatting down, and right before I took it, I fell backwards and came up with this.


----------



## drlynn (May 12, 2004)

That shot is kinda cool.

Looks a bit like a laser cannon from a scifi movie!


----------

